# Thorus arrived!



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

Hello everybody!

Im new here but on a lot of other boards!

This looks like a fine community!

Respect,

Thorus :idea:


----------



## BigDaddy1466867923 (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello Thorus

Welcome


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

Welcome! 8)


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

welcome bro,

i recognise the name and avatar :wink:


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2005)

Stu21Ldn said:


> welcome bro,
> 
> i recognise the name and avatar :wink:


"My name is known all over the world with all the foxy ladies and the pretty girls..." :lol:

Respect,

T.


----------



## Stu21Ldn (Mar 17, 2005)

That explains it, i am a foxy lady


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2005)

welcome to the board


----------



## LM6000 (Mar 14, 2005)

Thorus said:


> Stu21Ldn said:
> 
> 
> > welcome bro,
> ...


Know the name & avatar as well...but I sure ain't no pretty lady or a foxy girl!!!

Welcome Bud.


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2005)

Thanks bros!

Respect,

T.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2005)

welcome


----------



## T-Unit (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome Thorus!


----------



## funbos1466867924 (Jul 23, 2005)

Welcome, willkommen, witam Thorus :lol:


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Yo!

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

alright dude

8)


----------

